# Beauty Army: June 2012



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

It's my pick day! And I didn't skip! There were 3 things I definitely wanted (eye coolers, mascara, dry shampoo) plus the mystery sample is fun. So here is what I'm getting: 















I actually am really excited about it! The eye candy retails for $12 so it's definitely worth it to me.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 1, 2012)

I skipped. I did the quiz four or five times and got bubkiss.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I skipped. I did the quiz four or five times and got bubkiss.


 If it hadn't been for the eye candy and the mystery sample, I probably would have too. But the mystery is killing me haha.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 1, 2012)

I've changed my profile 6 times and I get the same exact 9 items. No psst, no nyx, no eye kandy. Not happy.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 1, 2012)

Since I selected all perfume samples last month, I changed my profile around and this is what I got:


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've changed my profile 6 times and I get the same exact 9 items. No psst, no nyx, no eye kandy. Not happy.


 I only put that I was interested in make up and eye area, and 19-24 as my age range, if that helps any?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 1, 2012)

> I only put that I was interested in make up and eye area, and 19-24 as my age range, if that helps any?Â


 That's what I've been putting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I've been putting


 Weiiirrrrd. What hair type are you saying? I did curly...and maybe it has to do with the make up looks you pick early on? I have no idea!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 1, 2012)

> Weiiirrrrd. What hair type are you saying? I did curly...and maybe it has to do with the make up looks you pick early on? I have no idea!Â


 I tried them all but mainly curly or damaged. I've been playing with it since I first posted and probably changed it another 12 times and I get the eye kandy now but nothing different. I really don't get the inconsistency. I pay the same amount.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried them all but mainly curly or damaged. I've been playing with it since I first posted and probably changed it another 12 times and I get the eye kandy now but nothing different. I really don't get the inconsistency. I pay the same amount.


 Have you received the pssst before? It is strange. I think I had curly as my hair type, so I really don't get it.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 1, 2012)

> Have you received the pssst before? It is strange. I think I had curly as my hair type, so I really don't get it.Â


 Nope never received it. I'm tempted to wait w few days and try again but I don't want to forget and get a box of crap lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope never received it. I'm tempted to wait w few days and try again but I don't want to forget and get a box of crap lol


 lol, yeah. It seems silly that a few hours ago I was able to get them just fine.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 1, 2012)

I sent them an email. I hate to be complainy but its been this way for a while, some people get awesome samples and then others get foil packets and perfume samples. Sounds like BB lol



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, yeah. It seems silly that a few hours ago I was able to get them just fine.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent them an email. I hate to be complainy but its been this way for a while, some people get awesome samples and then others get foil packets and perfume samples. Sounds like BB lol


 lol, it just doesn't make sense! If it's the same computer program it should be spitting out the same samples, right? Unless it's some kind of crazy changing algorithm.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 1, 2012)

I just retook the quiz and the items are still crappy - men's products, perfume samples, the mystery sample. Sorry but I rather not risk getting a perfume sample or tiny sample for $12. I'm not looking for full size items but I'm also not willing to pay $12 for perfume samples or tiny samples I either already have or can get at my local Sephora. Looks like month three of not getting a Beauty Army box for myself. Shame because they started off so well!


----------



## Steffi (Jun 1, 2012)

I stuck around for another month.  I chose:

NYX mascara(the one in the wider tube)

Eye candy(what I really wanted)

Korres Shower Gel(Shower Gel in packets I'm usually fine with-I can tell if it'll break me out or itch pretty quickly)

Indie Lee facial Cleanser

Some kind of stretch mark cream (basically the whatever I had to pick a sixth item)

...and a mystery item.  Kind of a fun idea.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 1, 2012)

I feel like they're punishing me for skipping last month. How are you guys getting good samples!?


----------



## Wida (Jun 1, 2012)

I haven't gotten a Beauty Army box in a couple of months because I just haven't been impressed with the selection.  I looked again today, and I saw the "mystery sample".  Does anybody else think that this is a way to get rid of the samples that nobody wants?  I think I'll pass, yet again.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like they're punishing me for skipping last month. How are you guys getting good samples!?


 I skipped last month too, lol, so I don't think it's that.


----------



## Auntboo (Jun 1, 2012)

I think the mystery sample looks like fun! You may be right that it is just a way for them to get rid of leftovers, but part of the charm of most beauty boxes is the surprise aspect so I would be willing to try it at least once. I only just joined so I have only chosen samples the one time but from what I gathered while playing around, the thing that changed samples for me wasn't changing my profile response, it was changing my categories. So everytime I filled out my profile I chose the same answers: fair skin, natural makeup, fine hair, etc - but when you get to the last (or is it next to last, before you pick age range?) page, my selctions there determined what samples showed up. I am afraid I don't remember exactly, but choosing Eye Care made the eye candy pop up, Body gave me the Korres body butter, etc. So I was able to get 4 things I really wanted and probably could have optimized it even more if I hadn't been in a rush to get it done (since it was my first box, I had to sign up within 48 hours and I happened to be very busy those 2 days). Basically, I kept all the variables the same except for that one page with the black boxes, and then i made a list of the results I got for each choice on that page. Then I chose the boxes that had given me the things I wanted most and at that point I played around a little with age and makeup preference, etc to see if I could nudge the results in a particular direction. It took some time and record keeping but it was kind of like a game so I didn't mind. I ended up with the eye candy, Korres body butter, Grand Central mask, India Lee scrub, cellceuticals neoscrub and clickR.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 1, 2012)

I hope that BeautyArmy has been paying attention enough to know not to use perfume as the mystery sample at least!  I hope they put a brand new item in that none of you gals has seen yet so it truly is another item, different from their current selections.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope that BeautyArmy has been paying attention enough to know not to use perfume as the mystery sample at least!  I hope they put a brand new item in that none of you gals has seen yet so it truly is another item, different from their current selections.


 That is what I was hoping they had up their sleeve, but I'm not going to depend on it!


----------



## Almi70 (Jun 1, 2012)

This is what they had to say regarding the mystery sample on their facebook:

""The sample is a total Mystery - even we don't know what the Shipping Team is going to place inside your Kit!"

So we will see. I could not find a 6th item I really wanted, lots of packets and one time use which is a bummer, so I thought what do I have to lose. I kept getting the dude wash offered over and over even though I did not pick a man item so I have to admit I am dreading this may be the surprise item since it appears they are trying to get those out there.

My thought is I will try and if it feels like something they are trying to get rid of(Dude Wash) than I just will not pick it again.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 1, 2012)

I wanna know what one of their huge boxes is gonna look like with tiny sample packets in it. Kind of makes a waste of space.

They emailed me back about my box and told me to change my options, duh. I have done it at least 50 times now. I did get a youngblood primer sample to come up but after being force fed it through sindulge I am a little turned off.

Also looks like the "mystery" item image is of a Dior gloss, they shouldn't use an image like that since they don't carry Dior. Could be a different brand but it looks like Diors packaging.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanna know what one of their huge boxes is gonna look like with tiny sample packets in it. Kind of makes a waste of space.
> 
> ...


 It's definitely dior, you can even see the DIOR up the side.


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 1, 2012)

They admitted it was Dior in the comments section and pointed out that Dior is not "enlisted" with Beauty Army. IMO, they need to replace that picture with something else.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 1, 2012)

100% agree. They could easily post a pic of an empty box and put a question mark or 7 on it.



> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They admitted it was Dior in the comments section and pointed out that Dior is not "enlisted" with Beauty Army. IMO, they need to replace that picture with something else.


----------



## Caryatid (Jun 1, 2012)

Omfg. I had a YoungBlood mineral primer come up. I might shoot myself. *sindulgeflashback*


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 1, 2012)

It's unfortunate that Sindulge ruined an awesome brand for a lot of us. I don't blame YB and will continue to use what I have from them but every time I see that darn primer I cringe. lol Should be called Crindulge.



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omfg. I had a YoungBlood mineral primer come up. I might shoot myself. *sindulgeflashback*


----------



## Souly (Jun 1, 2012)

Crindulge, I love it!






I don't get ba anymore (canceled in April) but had to add my 2 cents


----------



## Caryatid (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh yeah -- I even am going to use my primer someday. But I sort of just felt a little wave of panic come over me...

I actually tried their hi-def finishing powder (in the right color, shock and awe) and it was not really the best, though.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 1, 2012)

I cant get anything good to show up, not even the mystery sample. Its either play with the quiz longer or skip yet another month for me...


----------



## snllama (Jun 1, 2012)

I couldn't get anything to show up. I kept putting makeup, tools, eye area, and all natural. And still 4 fragrances, 2 men's products, and 3 others I wasn't interested in. 

SKIPPED!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 2, 2012)

I skipped too. She emailed me and told me to change my profile, I did 100 times and explained to her that I did and she never emailed me back so I decided to skip. If I can't find anything next month, I am canceling.

The inconsistencies are strange.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 2, 2012)

I posted this about two weeks ago as my selections.






Aquolina Pink Sugar Eau de Toilette Spray
Rosie Jane Leila Lou
Lucy B Pink Frangipani
Ruddy Water Blushed fragrance pouch
Control corrective Anti-wrinkle face and neck cream, 0.1 oz
Mama Mio Tummy Rub, 1.7 oz
Mad Skincare Eye Defense Shielding Serum, 0.13 oz
Kellett Skincare Moisturizing Gel, 0.1 oz
Atopalm Intensive Moisture Cream, 0.25 fl oz




I just did the quiz again and these are my current selections.






YOUNG BLOOD MINERAL PRIMER, 0.1 oz
Control corrective Anti-wrinkle face and neck cream, 0.1 oz
Kellett Skincare Moisturizing Gel, 0.1 oz
Aquolina Pink Sugar Eau de Toilette Spray
Atopalm Intensive Moisture Cream, 0.25 fl oz
LA FRESH OIL-FREE FACE CLEANSER. 1 wipe
Rosie Jane Leila Lou
LUCY B WILD JASMINE, 0.1 oz
KORRES BODY BUTTER GUAVA, 0.3 oz

So out of nine items only four are "new" to my profile and of course nothing I would pick. I'm lucky to have a Sephora down the street at the mall so I can get the perfume samples for free. I have Korres body butter in Jasmine already since I don't like Guava. I've tried the Kellett before. The only thing of any interest is the Young Blood primer BUT I'm not paying $12 just for a 0.1 oz sample.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jun 2, 2012)

I skipped this month as well. I got nothing but little packets and perfume to show up when I didnt even choose perfume. I was also given the choice of men products when I didnt choose men. Basically if I didnt pick it, it showed up. not going to spend $12 on little sample packets of products that I'm not even interested in.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 2, 2012)

How in the heck did people get NYX mascara to show up? I basically got all the same sample choices as Zadidoll and despite loving the black BA box, I don't think I wanna spend $12 for just that box.


----------



## glamigirl (Jun 3, 2012)

i  just randomly checked my old account on the 1st and noticed that it still updates current selection samples.  saw the eye candy, so signed up immediately-for the third time.  only had to play around with a couple of more times, before i made final selections.  i guess i must have clocked in at just the right moment.

Mod note: I deleted your products because you were direct linking from Beauty Army. Also the copy and paste from Beauty Army included some form tags which might lead to a security breach with your account there. Please feel free to readd the images here.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm tempted to choose the same samples that keep showing up, just to get them out of my choices...I've never seen the same thing twice (that I received previously) so I'm thinking that maybe if I choose all perfume samples, I shouldn't be seeing as much of them in July.


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 3, 2012)

My selection begins tomorrow and it looks like I will be skipping again if these are the choices that are popping up. BA just keeps going further down to the bottom of my sample box favorites and if they did not have the "skip a month" option I would have cancelled a while ago.


----------



## u4palm (Jun 3, 2012)

I took the quiz a lot before I decided that these were the things I would be most interested.  BA seems to be adding new stuff and that mystery sample is exciting.  I'm looking forward to this month's kit.

These were my original 9 options:



​  ​ And here are the 6 samples I chose:​ 

​ 

-Indie Lee The Daily Moisturizing Oil (Vanilla Citrus) Sample Size 0.25 oz -MAD Skincare Eye Defense Shielding Serum Sample Size 0.13 oz -Weleda Refining Toner Sample Size 0.34 fl oz -Eyecandy Coolers Sample Size 1 Set of Eye Coolers (Color Varies) -NYX Le Chick Flick Mascara Full Size Sample -Mystery Sample 
I hope they add more make up samples.  I have way too many skin care samples from birchbox, myglam and glossybox.....

Well at least with BA I do get to choose my samples rather than random samples they choose for me and I hope I will like when I get it.


----------



## TonyaK (Jun 3, 2012)

Just made my picks for the month. Only had to redo my profile 5 times before I found enough to make me happy. Here's what I'm getting:


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 3, 2012)

I have 4 days until my window opens. I'm not super excited from what I see is currently available, but we'll see. It's so random when they restock, you never know when they are low on samples, or when they get new stuff in..


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jun 4, 2012)

This sucks...I've taken the damn thing repeatedly and not ONCE has NYX shown up. Can someone tell me what they chose specifically...Everytime I hit makeup the Youngblood primer comes up. I can't get anything I want except the eye coolers


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jun 4, 2012)

And how the hell can u get a mystery sample


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And how the hell can u get a mystery sample


 Seriously! I would give up any one of my picks to be surprised! I have a feeling it might be something good and I'm missing out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which sucks so bad...I did pick all perfume samples though. Hopefully I won't get them as choices anymore and I'm still mad as hell cause I wanted a NYX mascara...the only way I can get one is to order online from somewhere, living in the boonies has major drawbacks when it comes to my makeup collecting addiction LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously! I would give up any one of my picks to be surprised! I have a feeling it might be something good and I'm missing out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which sucks so bad...I did pick all perfume samples though. Hopefully I won't get them as choices anymore and I'm still mad as hell cause I wanted a NYX mascara...the only way I can get one is to order online from somewhere, living in the boonies has major drawbacks when it comes to my makeup collecting addiction LOL


 I would suggest if you order it then get it from Ulta when it's on sale.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would suggest if you order it then get it from Ulta when it's on sale.


 I've had issues with ULTA in the past, they don't like to ship to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However MAC and Sephora have no problem with my address so I do my orders with them. I just wait until Sephora has a good sample selection and make my order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I can't wait to see what BA has to say about a lot of us getting the same sample choices no matter how many times we retake our profile...


----------



## pookiebear81 (Jun 4, 2012)

I skipped this month and if my selections next month are not to my liking I will be cancelling the service. I think it's ridiculous to have to take the beauty profile repeatedly, many times choosing things that don't describe you or your beauty needs, in order to TRY to get the products you want to appear in your selection window. And oftentimes things like men's body wash or an anti-aging product appears when you don't have "men" or "anti-aging" selected. For these reasons, I think the claim they used to promote their subscription service, they being a monthly beauty subscription service where you can choose your products, is misleading.


----------



## zorabell (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This sucks...I've taken the damn thing repeatedly and not ONCE has NYX shown up. Can someone tell me what they chose specifically...Everytime I hit makeup the Youngblood primer comes up. I can't get anything I want except the eye coolers


NYX was one item that I had come up no matter how I changed my profile, I always chose makeup, tools, eye area if that helps you.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 4, 2012)

I was a bit annoyed with Beauty Army this month.  A week after choosing my picks, I was contacted that one of the items was unavailable  and they gave me choices that wasn't an option after taking my beauty profile multiple times.  Some of the screenshots on this forum show products that were definitely not offered to me =( What's up with that Beauty Army?? Oh, and if I wanted to skip a month option, how do I do that?  I'm gonna need to know in case they annoy me again. Thanks ladies!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 4, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 4, 2012)

Just doing the simple math here... we pay $12 for the sub, that's for 6 samples.  $2 per sample... what's going on when there's 'Weleda Refining Toner' at .34 oz, that's a $1.60 value in product?  Then the perfume viles?!?!!!??!!  Come on throw 2 or 3 in there as a 'choice', bundle it up, make me a nice 'boquet'.  

Correct me if I am wrong.... the business model here is that the sub companies (i.e. BB, BA, TT, etc...) solicits manufacturers for these samples or inquire about joining their 'marketing' campaign to put their product samples in the hands of the 'target' demographics.  The sub companies bore no cost for the actual samples... discliamer...  but they do have the expense of contacting these firms, boxing boxes, responding to e-mails &amp; hopefully monitoring social media like this one, rent, utility etc...

This should make it easier for them to make each choice worthwhile for the subscribers.  Not every sample needs to be spectacular, but its retail price should at least nudge the $2 mark?  What do you think?


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a logical strategy, but BA being newly formed and not heavy on logic...  I'd not count on that following through.  Folks havs also said in their posts that they have ordered the same 'sample' repeatedly.  So if you are spending $12 on perfume samples to get them 'out of the way', you still might see them if BA has a excessive inventory of perfume vials or the one-off foil packs.
> 
> ...


----------



## lady41 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have had a few samples I was able to get twice luckily it was the good samples like I got the Joico twice and one month I was able to get the foundation in light and by changing my skin color the next month I was able to get the foundation in medium to show up. I was thinking I could mix them but I ended up trading one. My window opened on the 2ed I retook my profile like 50x and was never happy so I retook it several times the next day I was never able to get the Nyx to show up and I tried everything! Im almost wondering if the good makeup samples come up only if you were not able to score one the previous month...there has to be some rhyme and reason to what people are able to get to come up! I know for a fact from reading on here they still had the NYX and I tried everything for 2 days and never could get it. Just a thought.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jun 6, 2012)

I emailed Nancy Lee and she said they were out of stock on NYX and had no idea when they'd have it again I want the eye coolers but Ican buy them separate at a later time. She also said it can take up to 3 says to receive a refund for skipping the month


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 6, 2012)

Nancy-Lee told me that IT was going to look at my account, after 3 more tries of updating my info (it does lock after a certain number) and still getting the 'terminated' message. I feel like it shouldn't be this hard to give them money for itty bitty samples and a really cool (imo) black box but we'll see what happens. I did pick the eye coolers though, plus the YB primer and 4 perfume samples. It'd be awesome for it to just show up but I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 6, 2012)

They weren't offered to you because whatever was in your beauty profile combo didn't match whatever makes those things come up. The stuff they offered you is probably stuff they know they have plenty in stock, not necessarily stuff that will match your profile combo



> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was a bit annoyed with Beauty Army this month.  A week after choosing my picks, I was contacted that one of the items was unavailable  and they gave me choices that wasn't an option after taking my beauty profile multiple times.  Some of the screenshots on this forum show products that were definitely not offered to me =( What's up with that Beauty Army?? Oh, and if I wanted to skip a month option, how do I do that?  I'm gonna need to know in case they annoy me again. Thanks ladies!


----------



## MakeupA (Jun 6, 2012)

This is my second month skipping with them. It's not worth purchasing if I only want 1 or 2 samples. I will give them until August because I still like this company and the concept.


----------



## xiehan (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't think this algorithm that they're using for the quiz makes any sense. Like a couple of people have said, the answers to the first several style questions seem to have no impact on the results at all, and it's only the age range and what you choose in the categories at the end that makes a difference. For me, it wasn't even a huge difference... most of the time it would just be variations of the same products (I think I saw 3 different Indie Lee oils and 3 or 4 different Control Corrective serums) rather than whole new products.

What really baffled me, though, is that the first few times I put "anti-redness" as one of my categories, and I kept getting the Control Corrective anti-wrinkle serum. But towards the end I stopped selecting anti-redness, and THEN I got the Control Corrective Redness Relief serum. What the?!

In the end, I did sign up, because I figure now that they have the skip-a-month option I can at least give myself the opportunity to see each month's samples and the option to get another box, versus staying on the waitlist and wondering what I'm missing out on. At least my selection window is the 1st through the 6th of every month so it sounds like I'm in a good spot for getting access to their newest samples. But I'm definitely feeling more than a little underwhelmed, to be honest...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 6, 2012)

Actually the age thing isn't true, from an email I had with Nancy-Lee:

*The age does not show different samples, that's a marketing question, so you should use your real age range.*

Quote:

Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't think this algorithm that they're using for the quiz makes any sense. Like a couple of people have said, the answers to the first several style questions seem to have no impact on the results at all, and it's only the age range and what you choose in the categories at the end that makes a difference. For me, it wasn't even a huge difference... most of the time it would just be variations of the same products (I think I saw 3 different Indie Lee oils and 3 or 4 different Control Corrective serums) rather than whole new products.

What really baffled me, though, is that the first few times I put "anti-redness" as one of my categories, and I kept getting the Control Corrective anti-wrinkle serum. But towards the end I stopped selecting anti-redness, and THEN I got the Control Corrective Redness Relief serum. What the?!

In the end, I did sign up, because I figure now that they have the skip-a-month option I can at least give myself the opportunity to see each month's samples and the option to get another box, versus staying on the waitlist and wondering what I'm missing out on. At least my selection window is the 1st through the 6th of every month so it sounds like I'm in a good spot for getting access to their newest samples. But I'm definitely feeling more than a little underwhelmed, to be honest...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 6, 2012)

When I use the teen demographic I get a different item than if I use my age demographic despite everything else being exactly the same. It does play some part in what shows up. A few months ago in order to get the Bling Tone eyeshadow I would have to use the teen age rather than my own despite everything else being exactly the same.


Medium
Black smokey
Natural
Black smokey
Dry/damaged
Bright
Makeup - Tools
37-42
 
Medium
Black smokey
Natural
Black smokey
Dry/damaged
Bright
Makeup - Tools
13-18


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 6, 2012)

I still havent been billed but this whole sample picking is just giving me an icky feeling, I'm not sure I'm going to be subbed for much longer, or maybe I'll just let them pick for me. Might have to change my profile to truly reflect me now. (I think I have it set to 55+ and I'm 28)


----------



## xiehan (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I use the teen demographic I get a different item than if I use my age demographic despite everything else being exactly the same. It does play some part in what shows up. A few months ago in order to get the Bling Tone eyeshadow I would have to use the teen age rather than my own despite everything else being exactly the same.


 Yes, same here. At least 1 item would be different if I changed the age range but kept everything else the same. In my case, if I picked teen I would get the Control Corrective anti-acne serum and another anti-acne product. If I picked 55+ (or anything over 30 really), I would be more likely to get an anti-wrinkle product. So that part at least seems somewhat accurate, but everything else seems pretty whack.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 7, 2012)

Mine would change with age too but that's what she told me so I don't know. She never replied to my email and I have had other emails fall by the wayside so it just speaks volumes to me.


----------



## xiehan (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine would change with age too but that's what she told me so I don't know. She never replied to my email and I have had other emails fall by the wayside so it just speaks volumes to me.


 So in short... the woman doesn't know how her own website works.

That's not terribly reassuring.


----------



## serioussparkles (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm actually super happy with my selection this month! I can't wait. Plus, I skipped last month, and had a damaged sample the month before, so I selected the Weleda Refining Toner as my 7th sample.

Control Corrective - Clear Med 5%

Indie Lee  - The Shampoo

Eye Candy Coolers

NYX mascara

Mystery sample

Youngblood mineral primer


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 7, 2012)

So xcited to get my first box. Dont know how to take screen shots. If somebody would tell me how that would be great. Anyways this is what i am getting in it.

NYX Mascara

Yuko shampoo and conditioner

pssst dry shampoo

eye candy coolers

indie lee mousturizin oil

youngblood primer


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 7, 2012)

I think Zadi is 200% right. Age does have something to do with it no matter what they say.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I use the teen demographic I get a different item than if I use my age demographic despite everything else being exactly the same. It does play some part in what shows up. A few months ago in order to get the Bling Tone eyeshadow I would have to use the teen age rather than my own despite everything else being exactly the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## dreile (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to Beauty Army and was wondering once you select your samples how long before the box gets sent to me?  

Thank you,

Donna


----------



## xiehan (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


 I just signed up as well. For me it took 4 days to ship my kit (but I did sign up on a Friday, so it was only 2 business days) and my estimated delivery according to the tracking number they sent is 6/15-6/18. That seems to be on the long side for me (I'm in NY and used to getting most packages in less than a week) but it was shipped from NV, so presumably west-coasters get theirs faster.


----------



## zorabell (Jun 7, 2012)

So this is the tracking on my box and I find it weird that it got sent to Indiana which is past Texas where I live. Does it normally take forever to get boxes?

Date Time Description Location 6/6/2012 06:10 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 6/4/2012 07:19 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Sparks, NV 89441 6/4/2012 01:37 PM Inducted into Newgistics Network Sparks, NV 89441 6/1/2012 06:05 PM Shipped from Client Ontario, CA 91761


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this is the tracking on my box and I find it weird that it got sent to Indiana which is past Texas where I live. Does it normally take forever to get boxes?
> 
> Date Time Description Location 6/6/2012 06:10 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 6/4/2012 07:19 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Sparks, NV 89441 6/4/2012 01:37 PM Inducted into Newgistics Network Sparks, NV 89441 6/1/2012 06:05 PM Shipped from Client Ontario, CA 91761


 Yeah, it's the company they use. Glossy box uses the same one. Very specific routes, and very slow.


----------



## zorabell (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, it's the company they use. Glossy box uses the same one. Very specific routes, and very slow.


 Okay that makes sense now, I know that it only takes 3 days to get my shipments from Julep so I am used to getting stuff fast.


----------



## xiehan (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay that makes sense now, I know that it only takes 3 days to get my shipments from Julep so I am used to getting stuff fast.


 Ditto! Julep almost couldn't be any farther from me (Seattle vs. NYC) yet it's never taken more than 5 days.

*sigh* Kinda grumpy that I have to wait more than a week.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, Julep ships USPS which is fast compared to newgistics, but also much more expensive.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 7, 2012)

I just capture the area I want using the snipping tool in the windows menu and then save the image in my computer. It only takes a minute. Then you can insert the image here by hitting "insert image" on the top of the reply box!



> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So xcited to get my first box. Dont know how to take screen shots. If somebody would tell me how that would be great. Anyways this is what i am getting in it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 7, 2012)

When did you make your selection?  Mine just opened this morning and the Indie Lee, NYX, and Mystery sample never showed up after 10+ attempts of changing my profile....

Quote:

Originally Posted by *serioussparkles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I'm actually super happy with my selection this month! I can't wait. Plus, I skipped last month, and had a damaged sample the month before, so I selected the Weleda Refining Toner as my 7th sample.

Control Corrective - Clear Med 5%

Indie Lee  - The Shampoo

Eye Candy Coolers

NYX mascara

Mystery sample

Youngblood mineral primer

*sigh* - so I skipped again this month.  I honestly don't know why I'm hangin on.  I missed out on the NYX, and the Indie Lee, and the mystery sample. If those 3 showed up with the eye cooler thingys, I wouldn't have skipped.  They just got the mascara recently, and they're out already.  That doesn't give everyone a chance to select items say 3-4 weeks from when it's first stocked. I'm not sure this one is a keeper anymore. For the first time since the first month, I'm waay more excited for MyGlam bag over BA.. I'm so glad I have Birchbox and GlossyBox USA subs too, now those are keepers!


----------



## serioussparkles (Jun 7, 2012)

Mine opened this morning, I messed with my profile for about 20 minutes and gave up. When I got to work, I changed it one more time and got awesome options. So weird!


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *serioussparkles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine opened this morning, I messed with my profile for about 20 minutes and gave up. When I got to work, I changed it one more time and got awesome options. So weird!


 Wow, that is weird! I was on there really early this morning, so they may have stocked a lil bit later in the morning.  That's just sketchy, lol.  

Of course I had to email for my refund like I did the last time I skipped.


----------



## dreile (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just signed up as well. For me it took 4 days to ship my kit (but I did sign up on a Friday, so it was only 2 business days) and my estimated delivery according to the tracking number they sent is 6/15-6/18. That seems to be on the long side for me (I'm in NY and used to getting most packages in less than a week) but it was shipped from NV, so presumably west-coasters get theirs faster.


 
It looks like we got signed up on the same day but I have not received my shipping email yet.  I am in MT so maybe (but I am not going to hold my breath) I will get it quicker.  I am not that far away from NV.  Guess I will just have to wait for my tracking info.  Love playing the hurry up and wait game!!  LOL


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just capture the area I want using the snipping tool in the windows menu and then save the image in my computer. It only takes a minute. Then you can insert the image here by hitting "insert image" on the top of the reply box!


 thank you


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jun 8, 2012)

My selection opened on the 5th and for the last few days, no matter what I picked, I got the same 9 samples. I just went back in about ready to cancel and found that they had added new stuff. Here is what I am getting:

dry shampoo

eye coolers

click r

indie lee moisturizing oil

weleda facial lotion

young blood primer

Far better options than the last few days. There is some hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Steffi (Jun 8, 2012)

It seems like it's taking longer and longer for them to ship my box every month.  I picked on the 1st.  I just got shipping notice about an hour ago. :/


----------



## xiehan (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My selection opened on the 5th and for the last few days, no matter what I picked, I got the same 9 samples. I just went back in about ready to cancel and found that they had added new stuff. Here is what I am getting:
> 
> ...


 Except for the Youngblood primer, those are all options I kept getting when I did my selection on the 1st, and I remember some people earlier saying they got the Youngblood primer earlier, so I don't think any of those are actually new.

If someone is still working on their selection... I wonder what happens if you try it on a different computer/different browser? *In theory* the options should be the same, but I'm wondering if there's some funky browser caching thing going on that causes people to keep getting the same things.


----------



## dreile (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Except for the Youngblood primer, those are all options I kept getting when I did my selection on the 1st, and I remember some people earlier saying they got the Youngblood primer earlier, so I don't think any of those are actually new.
> ...


 I wondered the same thing.  Great minds think alike.  lol


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 9, 2012)

I tried from chrome and firefox and got the same pics, clearing caches did nothing for me..although I didn't try from another computer


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Jun 9, 2012)

Made these selections on the 6th. I haven't seen anyone with the purple Weleda (this month?) ...not sure if that is a new item but I dig their product line so I am a happy lass =) Have no idea how I got the NYX. It was actually showing up for me a few times. I also selected in the early morning.. xoxo 

*edit* anyone else get the curved NYX?


----------



## AuntOly (Jun 9, 2012)

I think we we see Beauty Army go the way of Sindulge and Gogogirlfriend in the next few months. Who is going to pay $12 for repeat samples and foul packets when Birchbox, Glossybox and my glam are including deluxe and full size items and actual cosmetics. I saw the writing in the wall with this company in February and canceled then. I have not regretted it one but, and do not feel like I am missing out like I would if I did not get a birchbox or glam bag.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2012)

I can't recall if this is my second or third month that I'm NOT getting a box with them and frankly the only thing I REALLY miss is the box itself (fantastic for storage). $12 for foil packets and perfume vials wasn't for me. The first three or four months were great, subsequent months not so much.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think we we see Beauty Army go the way of Sindulge and Gogogirlfriend in the next few months. Who is going to pay $12 for repeat samples and foul packets when Birchbox, Glossybox and my glam are including deluxe and full size items and actual cosmetics. I saw the writing in the wall with this company in February and canceled then. I have not regretted it one but, and do not feel like I am missing out like I would if I did not get a birchbox or glam bag.


 Doubt it. Sindulge and GGG had significant issues besides their samples, like not sending out boxes. Beauty Army is nothing like them. Funny how myglam  has suddenly migrated off everyone's "bad list".

I've been subscribed to beauty army since January, and I've received several full size items and many more deluxe sample sizes. I have only skipped one box, and I had two subscriptions for a while. I can see how some people prefer other companies, but I would never class beauty army with the likes of gogogirlfriend.


----------



## zorabell (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrooklynLuvvvvv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Made these selections on the 6th. I haven't seen anyone with the purple Weleda (this month?) ...not sure if that is a new item but I dig their product line so I am a happy lass =) Have no idea how I got the NYX. It was actually showing up for me a few times. I also selected in the early morning.. xoxo
> 
> ...


----------



## tameloy (Jun 9, 2012)

Well...my selection is open and I am far from pleased. I had to skip last month and it looks like I will have to skip again. 6 of 9 of the samples are perfume samples/packets that I didn't pick last month. Beauty Army needs to make it so you don't get the leftovers from last month that you didn't want. I've lost all excitement for this company, which is sad because I had a few good months with them. Looks like I'll be canceling. I don't feel like stalking my bank account every month to see if they refunded the money that they take out after I skip.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Except for the Youngblood primer, those are all options I kept getting when I did my selection on the 1st, and I remember some people earlier saying they got the Youngblood primer earlier, so I don't think any of those are actually new.
> ...


 I guess I should say that it was new stuff for me. Different from the things I had been getting in my sample selection for the last few days. Maybe not new products, but at least new results from my profile quiz. I also received an email this morning that they are updating new samples everyday at 9am PST. Not sure how that will work out but hopefully it's good.


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrooklynLuvvvvv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Made these selections on the 6th. I haven't seen anyone with the purple Weleda (this month?) ...not sure if that is a new item but I dig their product line so I am a happy lass =) Have no idea how I got the NYX. It was actually showing up for me a few times. I also selected in the early morning.. xoxo
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2012)

So I usually don't have anything negative to say about beauty army but...what gives on the shipping this month? I ordered my samples on the 1st, didn't get a shipping notice until the 8th, and it still hasn't moved. It will probably be at least another week until it gets here...that's over 2 weeks from order to arrival.


----------



## EllynoUta (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well...my selection is open and I am far from pleased.* I had to skip last month and it looks like I will have to skip again. 6 of 9 of the samples are perfume samples/packets that I didn't pick last month.* Beauty Army needs to make it so you don't get the leftovers from last month that you didn't want. I've lost all excitement for this company, which is sad because I had a few good months with them. *Looks like I'll be canceling. I don't feel like stalking my bank account every month to see if they refunded the money that they take out after I skip.*


 Exactly. I was thinking of giving them one more month, but ultimately, its just not worth it.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah... I used to retake my profile a million times until I was satisfied...now I really don't even care. I skipped this month and don't feel like I'm missing anything. I can get NYX for 25% off at my job, and I can buy the eye coolers alone. BA should consider lowering their price if they arent gonna budge on the way they choose samples. I'm pretty sure love with food just took their place for me!


----------



## Fluttershy (Jun 12, 2012)

So how about my selection window was on the 20-25 of May...and my box didn't ship until June 5 and it's still like a week away!!!!!!!!  I was highly irritated...oh, and to top it all off, they ran out of the Mama Mio Neck firming cream and told me to pick something else from a list of like one use sample packets or they would refund my money.  I received no sort of apology or compensation for what happened...they made it seem like either choose from this list of crappy samples or don't get a box.  Ugh.  Since I really wanted to get the NYX and the eye candy coolers, I chose something I didn't even want.  Then it took them forever to ship the box out...I really thought BA was promising but I'm thinking of canceling.


----------



## lady41 (Jun 12, 2012)

has anyone received their box with the mystery sample yet? im really really curious to see what it will be!


----------



## Steffi (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been thinking of cancelling because of the shipping issues.  It's taking longer and longer for me to get my box these days.



> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So how about my selection window was on the 20-25 of May...and my box didn't ship until June 5 and it's still like a week away!!!!!!!!  I was highly irritated...oh, and to top it all off, they ran out of the Mama Mio Neck firming cream and told me to pick something else from a list of like one use sample packets or they would refund my money.  I received no sort of apology or compensation for what happened...they made it seem like either choose from this list of crappy samples or don't get a box.  Ugh.  Since I really wanted to get the NYX and the eye candy coolers, I chose something I didn't even want.  Then it took them forever to ship the box out...I really thought BA was promising but I'm thinking of canceling.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 12, 2012)

After being waitlisted and being able to pick in May, I decided not to because there simply wasn't enough I wanted. The first time I viewed my samples they were great, but I was a newbie and didn't realize if I left for a few hours to think about it, they changed my samples on me. Now when I try to log in, it says I've been put on the waitlist. Do they keep rolling it over until you crack? Haha


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone received their box with the mystery sample yet? im really really curious to see what it will be!


 It's the one I'm waiting for...that I picked on the freaking first!

I'm trying not to be mad, but it used to be 10 days from the day I picked to me getting my box, now it's 7 days from pick day to shipment, and who knows how long for it to get here. 

Also, I wonder when they are going to catch on and stop having the email say "congratulations on picking your first beauty army kit!" since it was my sixth one.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jun 12, 2012)

Fluttershy..I'm not surprised. Lately I feel like the CS isn't as good. She's great on fb. But I feel the attitude they have is so..."well deal with it or cancel" Take what we have or cancel, stop complaining. Which doesn't make sense to me because we all complain about the same (valid) things. Also, when I had emailed about the NYX mascara, I was told they ran out and had no idea when it would be back. Then I see people picked it the very next day. It's almost like they want me to cancel lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 12, 2012)

Have you contacted them about the mascara issue? They should really send you one.



> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fluttershy..I'm not surprised. Lately I feel like the CS isn't as good. She's great on fb. But I feel the attitude they have is so..."well deal with it or cancel" Take what we have or cancel, stop complaining. Which doesn't make sense to me because we all complain about the same (valid) things.
> Also, when I had emailed about the NYX mascara, I was told they ran out and had no idea when it would be back. Then I see people picked it the very next day. It's almost like they want me to cancel lol


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jun 12, 2012)

Well originally during my choosing window, Everytime I chose makeup the only thing I could get was Youngblood primer. When I said something on Facebook, she told me to email her. So I did...then after she "checked inventory" she told me they were out and had no idea when it would be back lol. So I skipped, because it just wasn't worth it to me. I'm getting tired of emailing, tbh. Every month it's something else. My black box was severely damaged last month and I'm supposed to be receiving another one. Not holding my breath


----------



## tameloy (Jun 12, 2012)

What is it with Beauty Army and all these bobo brands?


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is it with Beauty Army and all these bobo brands?


 What's "bobo"?...


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So how about my selection window was on the 20-25 of May...and my box didn't ship until June 5 and it's still like a week away!!!!!!!!  I was highly irritated...oh, and to top it all off, they ran out of the Mama Mio Neck firming cream and told me to pick something else from a list of like one use sample packets or they would refund my money.  I received no sort of apology or compensation for what happened...they made it seem like either choose from this list of crappy samples or don't get a box.  Ugh.  Since I really wanted to get the NYX and the eye candy coolers, I chose something I didn't even want.  Then it took them forever to ship the box out...I really thought BA was promising but I'm thinking of canceling.


 The only issue I really have is the crazy convoluted shipping. I'm in Western New York. Every month without fail, my box hangs out in Indiana a couple of days then gets routed to New Jersey, through Pennsylvania (once with a surprise pit stop in Delaware) then through Downstate NY and back up to Buffalo, like a boomerang. Whatever service BA uses, it reminds me of Streamlite with all its problems--except BA wraps its stuff up too well for me to worry about breakage. I still like them quite a bit; their service has been nothing but awesome for me; the one time I had a problem it wasn't with Beauty Army but with the people at Aquolina, and the BA people were on them for weeks until I finally got my stuff.


----------



## tameloy (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's "bobo"?...


 lol.....bascially "off brands"


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol.....bascially "off brands"


 Which brands are you referring to as "off"?


----------



## tameloy (Jun 12, 2012)

Not sure if I'm just not a big fan of the packaging (I've really never heard of these brands either)...but I'm referring to these as "bobo".

Sorry if that term is a little too southern for most. Hehe


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No worries, we have our weird words too--I suppose if I walked into a hot dog stand in Atlanta and asked for a "Sh*t-Canoe up with extra slime" I'd get a look like I was from Mars, or get thrown out. (It's a kind of chili dog.) 

I can't remember where I heard of Egyptian Magic, possibly from some catalog like Beauty Boutique but I could be wrong. Cocktail I've never heard of, but I saw it on the website and it actually looks good. I don't know if they're so much "off-brand" (a term I frankly associate more with the new-millennium incarnation of Aziza, or any similar thing you might find at Dollar Tree) as a niche brand that might have been around a while but has a quiet cult following.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh lord!!! I love the term Bobo, I used it the other day when talking about buying new shoes for my daughter... No bobo's for her, they just fall apart!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 12, 2012)

I am Southern to the core and going back generations; I have never heard that term.



> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 12, 2012)

Might be regional. I've heard some pretty strange Cajun terms that I've never heard other Southerners use. lol


----------



## tameloy (Jun 12, 2012)

LOL!! Too funny. Love that term bobo. I think I picked it up in high school. You might be a redneck if...


----------



## lady41 (Jun 12, 2012)

I picked my samples on the 3rd and my box is still days away! the shipping is horrible.


----------



## dreile (Jun 12, 2012)

I picked my samples on June 1st and my arrival date is the 20th!  Are they sending it by Pony Express???


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked my samples on June 1st and my arrival date is the 20th!  Are they sending it by Pony Express???


 Mine too, 6/20-6/21! This is gettting ridiculous! I've been right there with beauty army all along, but this is enough to make me cancel, even with the skip option. 20 days after selection is too long to wait for a box, I don't even want it anymore!


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too, 6/20-6/21! This is gettting ridiculous! I've been right there with beauty army all along, but this is enough to make me cancel, even with the skip option. 20 days after selection is too long to wait for a box, I don't even want it anymore!


 I skipped the last 2 months but if shipping becomes an issue on top of limited samples, I may cancel all together. - I wonder why their shipping took such a dive all of a sudden.  My first box was January and that's when they shipped religiously twice a week and got to me within 4 business days from ship date. Have they addressed this on their FB wall anywhere?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Foureaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I skipped the last 2 months but if shipping becomes an issue on top of limited samples, I may cancel all together. - I wonder why their shipping took such a dive all of a sudden.  My first box was January and that's when they shipped religiously twice a week and got to me within 4 business days from ship date. Have they addressed this on their FB wall anywhere?


 Not that I know of! But since january the time from picking to receiving my box has literally doubled, and that is just pathetic.


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not that I know of! But since january the time from picking to receiving my box has literally doubled, and that is just pathetic.


 Agreed!


----------



## Steffi (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too, 6/20-6/21! This is gettting ridiculous! I've been right there with beauty army all along, but this is enough to make me cancel, even with the skip option. 20 days after selection is too long to wait for a box, I don't even want it anymore!


 Mine's 6/20-6/21 also.  I ALSO picked on the first.


----------



## xiehan (Jun 13, 2012)

Mine shipped on 6/6 and my estimated arrival date was 6/15-6/18, but I actually got mine yesterday (6/12), a full three days early. So maybe it won't be too bad for the rest of you?

Mine also took a fairly direct route, NV -&gt; IN -&gt; NJ -&gt; NYC. But maybe I just got lucky.

As for my box... well, I felt surprisingly blah about it when it got here because I already knew what was in it. I half-wished I'd gone for the mystery sample just for a little bit of a surprise. There wasn't anything I'd picked that I was *super* excited about, but I wanted to sign up to give myself the option in the future. I'm regretting it a little bit. If I get into GlossyBox, I doubt I'll stick with BA.

I'm hoping the eye-candy coolers will at least make up for the cost of the box since I've been in seasonal allergy mayhem for the past several weeks.


----------



## tameloy (Jun 13, 2012)

Skipped....again. About to cancel.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine shipped on 6/6 and my estimated arrival date was 6/15-6/18, but I actually got mine yesterday (6/12), a full three days early. So maybe it won't be too bad for the rest of you?
> 
> ...


 Well that is crap. I mean, lucky for you, but still! What day did you pick? Mine is STILL in sparks, nv.


----------



## uglycupcake (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## maggieme (Jun 13, 2012)

Just a heads up about the MAD eye serum -- I couldn't for the life of me get the pump to work even though it was full.  Finally realized that they didn't include the "straw" (for lack of a better word) with the pump.  According to the feedback on the website the problem isn't limited to my sample either.  So save your fingers, hand, counter top and whatever else you might bang in on to get it to work and try a q-tip or unfolded bobby pin to get the serum out.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 13, 2012)

I think that is just their bottle! The Mad moisturizers are just the same way.



> Originally Posted by *maggieme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a heads up about the MAD eye serum -- I couldn't for the life of me get the pump to work even though it was full.  Finally realized that they didn't include the "straw" (for lack of a better word) with the pump.  According to the feedback on the website the problem isn't limited to my sample either.  So save your fingers, hand, counter top and whatever else you might bang in on to get it to work and try a q-tip or unfolded bobby pin to get the serum out.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah when I contacted them about it, they told me it was just how the bottle is. Although, it looks like the "straw" was actually cut off, I am not sure why they want their customers to suffer lol



> Originally Posted by *maggieme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a heads up about the MAD eye serum -- I couldn't for the life of me get the pump to work even though it was full.  Finally realized that they didn't include the "straw" (for lack of a better word) with the pump.  According to the feedback on the website the problem isn't limited to my sample either.  So save your fingers, hand, counter top and whatever else you might bang in on to get it to work and try a q-tip or unfolded bobby pin to get the serum out.





> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that is just their bottle! The Mad moisturizers are just the same way.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 13, 2012)

Maybe they are bitter that we only want them for their samples!


----------



## uglycupcake (Jun 13, 2012)

ahh thx for the tip! No doubt you've saved me a bunch of wasted time.  Really hope the mystery sample isn't awful ^___^


----------



## FireNRice (Jun 13, 2012)

I think MAD's packaging is actually similar to the packaging Youngblood uses, cause I had one that actually worked (1 out of 3 or 4 of their samples I've tried).  Those little... vacuum tubes that pull a bottom piece up, every time you press the pump, that forces the product out the top.  But in the case of MAD, the suction in their tubes... well... suck.  lol


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think MAD's packaging is actually similar to the packaging Youngblood uses, cause I had one that actually worked (1 out of 3 or 4 of their samples I've tried).  Those little... vacuum tubes that pull a bottom piece up, every time you press the pump, that forces the product out the top.  But in the case of MAD, the suction in their tubes... well... suck.  lol


The Youngblood primer sample I received from Sindulge did not have a tube.  And, when I opened it up there was green slime where the tube would have connected with the top.  Yuck.


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked my samples on June 1st and my arrival date is the 20th!  Are they sending it by Pony Express???


 ordered my first box on the 7th just got shipped out yesterday.


----------



## u4palm (Jun 14, 2012)

I got my June kit today.  

-Indie Lee The Daily Moisturizing Oil (Vanilla Citrus) Sample Size 0.25 oz -MAD Skincare Eye Defense Shielding Serum Sample Size 0.13 oz -Weleda Refining Toner Sample Size 0.34 fl oz -Eyecandy Coolers Sample Size 1 Set of Eye Coolers (Color Varies) -NYX Le Chick Flick Mascara Full Size Sample -Mystery Sample (turns out to be an Indie Lee body wash)   I guess the mystery sample is different for everyone depending on what sample you've already chosen.  That way, you don't get the same mystery sample as the ones you've already chosen.     I don't think that the mystery sample was a surprise for me.  I thought that they would have a product that was new and we've never had an option to chose from before.  The mystery sample that I got, Indie Lee body wash, has been around for a few months.  I've had chances to choose it before but I didn't.   


​


----------



## yoru (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maggieme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a heads up about the MAD eye serum -- I couldn't for the life of me get the pump to work even though it was full.  Finally realized that they didn't include the "straw" (for lack of a better word) with the pump.  According to the feedback on the website the problem isn't limited to my sample either.  So save your fingers, hand, counter top and whatever else you might bang in on to get it to work and try a q-tip or unfolded bobby pin to get the serum out.


 I store them upside down and they come out easily  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 14, 2012)

That's not a shabby box BUT I wouldn't pay $12 for it especially when the NYX products are B1G1 50% off at Ulta which means I could go buy that mascara for $5.99 and pick up another of the new mascaras for $3 and a couple of more things like say two Round Lipsticks for $3.99 and $2 plus use a $3.50 off $10 coupon bringing my total before tax to $11.48 which is LESS than Beauty Army's $12 box.

BTW - is the Weleda expired?



> Originally Posted by *u4palm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my June kit today.
> 
> ...


----------



## MakeupA (Jun 14, 2012)

What exactly are those eye coolers?


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What exactly are those eye coolers?


You cool them in the refrigerator and whenever you want you place them over your eyes for 10 minutes or so... they are supposed to cool and de-puff your eyes and make them appear more rested!

I already have something similar, but I still picked them out because I didn't have anything better in my selection box. So, I'll just gift them to my aunt! They do make a great gift I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Regina Savini (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi everyone! I just ordered my first box. I had to retake my profile about 50+ times to get a good group to come up. The selections yesterday I could not get a good group but then today the mascara and eye coolers showed up. I think the age portion and the style questions do play in, for instance when I changed the look to hollywood glamor I got the beseame lip/cheek rouge to come up (which I was trying for) when everything else was the same. I also had birchbox and myglam for awhile and the only reason I am subbing to BA is because you get to pick your own samples. I do not plan on getting stuck with foil packs and perfume vials. I do plan on skipping months if I'm not satisfied (another unique feature that sold me) so reading about having to contact them and get a refund is less than exciting. It would be easier to just charge cards after your place your order.

Anyway this is what I chose and I feel like its a good deal for $12:

ClickR Spot Serum (full size)

Cover Fx Primer .24oz

Youngblood Primer .1oz (does anyone know if it comes in the pump, the size suggest its a foil pack)

Eyecandy Coolers (full size)

NYX Mascara, Curved Brush (full size)

Besame Lip/Cheek Rouge .1oz pot

I dont mind playing with the profile for 30-40 mins every month to get a good group to come up, but it would be a LOT easier if they would just let you select six from a full list of available samples. Does anyone know if you get locked out of your profile if you change it too much or too often? I plan on doing it every time, otherwise it would not be worth it.


----------



## MakeupA (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You cool them in the refrigerator and whenever you want you place them over your eyes for 10 minutes or so... they are supposed to cool and de-puff your eyes and make them appear more rested!
> ...


 I see now, thanks!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 15, 2012)

My selection window opens today and these are my choices. I am staying away from perfumes and foiled samples so seems like I do not like the choices.

I have the apothederm from sample society, youngblood from Sindulge (havent used it yet) control corrective from previous BA months. Nope for the balm, I have TONSSSSSS. I'll retake my profile.

Btw, how did you get that mystery sample? It was not in my choices.

** EDIT --- SERIOUSLY? I RETOOK my profile 10x, they just reshuffled my samples!!!!


----------



## Regina Savini (Jun 15, 2012)

I dont know if this helps or not ipretty, but when I was doing my profile I changed everything from skin tone, to the styles, the age selection and also it seemed like when I limited the samples selection choice to a few categories more good stuff popped up. I did not check fragrance since those vials are not worth a spot IMO, and you should see 2 more things just by unchecking that at least.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Regina Savini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont know if this helps or not ipretty, but when I was doing my profile I changed everything from skin tone, to the styles, the age selection and also it seemed like when I limited the samples selection choice to a few categories more good stuff popped up. I did not check fragrance since those vials are not worth a spot IMO, and you should see 2 more things just by unchecking that at least.


 Yeah. I am doing that over and over and over. It was annoying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Funny I tried to choose Fragrance only and it gave me 6 fragrances to choose. LOL. Imma try and try. Or else, will skip it again this month. Thanks, Regina  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 15, 2012)

I've been trying to cut one of my monthly beauty subs. Looks like Beauty Army is the one that won't make the cut. I know we can skip, but I hate that you have to ASK for a refund. The samples are just lacking. I just will not pay for foil packets. Nope. Never. Not gonna happen. You can get them for free at many stores. Bummer, they seemed so great in the beginning. I will miss those cute boxes though


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 16, 2012)

If anyone here has used 'skip a month' option, could you PLEASE tell me if you were still charged or not? I skipped the May month like many others and I still got charged for that month. I read here that if you emailed them, they remove the charge. I could not find a contact number, but sent them an email TWICE and nobody has responded to me yet!


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone here has used 'skip a month' option, could you PLEASE tell me if you were still charged or not? I skipped the May month like many others and I still got charged for that month. I read here that if you emailed them, they remove the charge. I could not find a contact number, but sent them an email TWICE and nobody has responded to me yet!


I skipped a month on my first day and was still charged. When I emailed them they said it automatically will refund, and it did. But it took over week for the refund to show up.


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Snow24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I skipped a month on my first day and was still charged. When I emailed them they said it automatically will refund, and it did. But it took over week for the refund to show up.


 Oh, thanks! I guess I will just have to keep monitoring my card to see if they refund or not. I really hate having to email them to get a refund...


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 16, 2012)

I am on my second day to choose my samples, retried taking my profile and finally decided to skip. I only wanted the NYX mascara but seems like I already have tons of samples that I haven't even opened yet. All other samples are repeats from other subs that I got (apothederm, control corrective and youngblood)

I am happy they have the skip option. Hopefully they will introduce new samples for next month.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jun 16, 2012)

After I skipped a month, my refund was issued about 3 days later


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 17, 2012)

After three weeks of emailing BA and Nancy lee, I still haven't heard about my samples. My billing info was all set but still I get the 'terminated subscriptions cannot be updated' message, and Nancy lee doesn't know anything about it either. What do I have to do to give them money for some samples??? I'm on the verge of cancelling, although they may have 'terminated' me already...so not happy with BA these days! And I've been with them from the beginning but I'm quickly losing faith in their company  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 17, 2012)

I say have Nancy cancel the account then go pick the items you want and resubscribe to see if that corrects the problem.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jun 17, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## uglycupcake (Jun 17, 2012)

I got the dry shampoo! It actually worked better than the one I was currently using by Suave.  The sample is also a great size!  I picked the eye coolers this month, too.  They are too cute to pass up.  I'm kinda jealous that the blush never showed up once for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It looks interesting.  I'm really into cream blushes right now, so perfect for the summer.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 17, 2012)

So my mystery sample was the tiny speck of boo boo cream concealer. Very ehhhhh towards the box.


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 17, 2012)

My selection time opens tomorrow. I am really hoping to at least get 3 good items. I skipped last month and the month before. This was my first sub. box, and I would hate to cancel on them. But they just keep recycling the same products every month.


----------



## Regina Savini (Jun 17, 2012)

For the BA veterans out there, are there any tips/tricks with tweaking the profile that may help us newbies? Like which things (ages, style, colors) pop up which types of products generally? Any patterns that people notice? Any tips will help since it seems like that is the only way to get a good box is spending 45 mins playing with it.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Regina Savini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the BA veterans out there, are there any tips/tricks with tweaking the profile that may help us newbies? Like which things (ages, style, colors) pop up which types of products generally? Any patterns that people notice? Any tips will help since it seems like that is the only way to get a good box is spending 45 mins playing with it.


 
I had been with them since the beginning. I skipped last month and this month. What I noticed is that if you gonna retake your profile many times a day, chances are your choices will just be reshuffled. I think its pure luck to get reasonable choices.

One more thing I noticed, if you will retake the profile the next day, some items will be changed then play between your chosen categories.

It tested my patience, and twice I gave up. Maybe because I have most of the sample from other subs. But try that last thing I mentioned. I tried 10x  two days ago and did not like my choices. The next day, 4 choices were changed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiehan (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well that is crap. I mean, lucky for you, but still! What day did you pick? Mine is STILL in sparks, nv.


 Sorry for the late response. I picked on 6/1. So... all in all the turnaround time wasn't too bad. About 10 days.

Did you finally get your box?


----------



## dreile (Jun 18, 2012)

I received my first box on Saturday and pretty pleased with it.  

I chose the "mystery sample"  and I got a LaRocca Lip Shield in Rose.  Very nice color. 

What are you all getting who chose the  "mystery sample" ?


----------



## perfeklyflawed (Jun 18, 2012)

Redid profile 9 times so far and I got FIVE perfume samples... Are you kidding me???  Every month gets harder and harder...


----------



## perfeklyflawed (Jun 18, 2012)

Well... I cancelled BA today - submitted the following email, which they responded to within a couple of hours...  

However, first, I got a message that said "there is a problem with your payment account" (ummm no, they'd already billed me successfully on 6/15) and then an official "sorry to see you go" message was sent - to which I responded by asking them why no mention of my requested refund... so we'll see how long it takes.  I really wanted to like this subscription.  /sigh

Quote: I have submitted a SKIP for the month of June and would also like to formally request a REFUND of my June monthly payment which you charged on 6/15/12.  Lastly, effective immediately - please CANCEL my account for the following reasons:   
I have not been happy with my selections for 3 months - nor with the amount of time it takes to "retake my profile" in order to produce a selection that is merely so-so and often times has absolutely no correlation with the options that I choose when taking the profile.
In addition, the exorbitant amount of time it takes to receive my monthly box once I've made my selections takes entirely too long and has gotten longer each month since February.
Lastly, the SKIP option is unacceptable.  If a customer elects to skip at any time before the deadline to make their selection, it is completely unacceptable to require them to wait for a *refund *of the monthly charge that you process on day one of their selection window.  Instead you should hold on charging our accounts until the last day of selection - the way the process works now is very unprofessional and in too many cases takes entirely too long or requires bird-dogging by your customers.
   Please process my request immediately and acknowledge receipt of my email message.   Thank you.   Valerie Hall


----------



## u4palm (Jun 18, 2012)

you know what, now that you mentioned it, i checked the box.  it has stamped on the bottom OF 011 06 2012.  I'm a little confused...... Does that mean JUNE 2012??!! 

and you're right about the ulta deal..I feel very much disappointed now that I could have gotten all makeup full sized items for less than $12, but instead got samples from beauty army that i was not thrilled about.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 18, 2012)

> Well... I cancelled BA today - submitted the following email, which they responded to within a couple of hours... Â  However, first, I got a message that said "there is a problem with your payment account" (ummm no, they'd already billed me successfully on 6/15) and then an official "sorry to see you go" message was sent - to which I responded by asking them why no mention of my requested refund... so we'll see how long it takes. Â I really wanted to like this subscription. Â /sigh


 Thank you for emailing this. This how I feel. I also would add how ludicrous it is to be paying for foil packets (of anything). They've gone done hill since they started and I'm thinking I may cancel too, I hate having to ASK for a refund. I like how with Julep if you skip, you're not charged, period. That's how they should do that too.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 19, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## u4palm (Jun 19, 2012)

I ordered my first subscription on the 3rd.  I have a 2nd subscription and I'm suppose to choose today.  I actually don't see anything I want to try out.  I'm sad.  I wish they would have more samples and in bigger amounts like they used to.  When I first joined back in January, I couldn't get enough.  They had huge samples, and everything was interesting to try out.  Now there's a lot of packet one time use samples that I can get 3 for free with every Sephora order.  Bummer.....

I may have to skip my 2nd subscription this month for the 2nd time in a row now......ugh


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 19, 2012)

I agree with folk's thoughts about BA's offerings going south...  I probably retook the profile to exhuastion and figured out that they just didn't have that many choices.  I selected just one or two item per run to flush out their complete inventory and they've got about 3 items in about half of their categories.

No matter what I did, I always have at least 5 choices that were either perfume vials or foil packet, major bummers.


----------



## Steffi (Jun 19, 2012)

I got my box today, surprisingly.  Yeah, I picked on the 1st.

To recap:

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream

NYX Mascara(Pin Up Tease)

Korres Shower Gel(packet. Meh)

Eye Candy Coolers

Indie Lee Cleanser(tiny vial with eyedropper applicator)

Mystery Sample

My mystery sample? MORE EFFING MASCARA.  They sent me NYX Faux Lashes Mascara.  I really didn't need TWO mascaras in one box, especially when people are trying to get -any- mascara to come up in their choices.  I know a lot of people'd probably be happy with two mascaras, but, meh.  If they were different brands maybe, but, meh.  People want mascara, it's not coming up in their choices, but they're sending other people two different ones. Way to go, BA.


----------



## geniabeme (Jun 19, 2012)

I have skipped the last 2 or 3 months. I am hoping they will get all new stuff next month. Those eye candy things look neat!


----------



## dreile (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, surprisingly.  Yeah, I picked on the 1st.
> 
> ...


  Steffi,

 How full is your Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream?


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 19, 2012)

My mystery sample was the MyFace foundation in medium/dark. Unfortunateky I get the feeling that once again someone looked at my name, assumed I'm South Asian, and grabbed something more suitable for my husband's complexion than my pale Polish puss. I have the MyFace in light and it wears well; Hubby, however, is not in the market for base! So this tube is up for trade. I'm hoping to trade it for a Besame lip and cheek color, or something come thing comparable from a different box. Please PM me and let me know what you've got!


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know a lot of people'd probably be happy with two mascaras, but, meh.  If they were different brands maybe, but, meh.  People want mascara, it's not coming up in their choices, but they're sending other people two different ones. Way to go, BA.


 Exactly. Over a two day period I re-took my profile over 50 times. Not once did I get mascara, or any makeup for that matter. Once again, I ended up skipping - 3rd month in a row.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Steffi,
> ...


I received a sample of Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream from Sircle Samples and it was about three-fifths full.  Other people have mentioned that their samples were not full either.


----------



## Steffi (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Steffi,
> ...


 Funny you should mention that.  I went to try it just now, and nothing came out.  Holding it up to the light, it's maybe a quarter to a third of the way full, and it's on the opposite end and refuses to move.


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Funny you should mention that.Â  I went to try it just now, and nothing came out.Â  Holding it up to the light, it's maybe a quarter to a third of the way full, and it's on the opposite end and refuses to move.


 I have received 4 different samples from BA at different times and yet they assured me over and over it is not common. They completely missed the fact that I said I had 4 of them. I'm so done with them. There skip refund process sucks.


----------



## onematchfire (Jun 20, 2012)

I selected yesterday and the samples were okay in the first round -- a few packets, but i'll live.


Cellceuticals NeoCell - I'm a little tired of this brand always appearing, but I'm always up for new exfoliants 
Blushed Fragrance Towelettes - I don't really need another fragrance, and this is definitely going to be single use, but it sounds like it smells good 
Egyptian Magic cream - "cult classic" moisturizer 
Fiafini Delicate Cleansing Emulsion - i'm always up for trying gentle cleansers 
Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream - I already received this in Birchbox, but need a longer test. I think this is one of those instances in which they just used too large a container for the amount of the sample product, so it doesn't appear full. 
Besame Crimson Rouge - cream blushes are also always welcome!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My mystery sample was the MyFace foundation in medium/dark. Unfortunateky I get the feeling that once again someone looked at my name, assumed I'm South Asian, and grabbed something more suitable for my husband's complexion than my pale Polish puss. I have the MyFace in light and it wears well; Hubby, however, is not in the market for base! So this tube is up for trade. I'm hoping to trade it for a Besame lip and cheek color, or something come thing comparable from a different box. Please PM me and let me know what you've got!


 That was meant to be some comparable thing! Stinking autocorrect!


----------



## dreile (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny you should mention that.  I went to try it just now, and nothing came out.  Holding it up to the light, it's maybe a quarter to a third of the way full, and it's on the opposite end and refuses to move.


 Yep, mine is the same way.  I hit it hard against the counter several times and did finally get it to move down.  I just don't get all these larger plastic bottles/containers with hardly no product in them.  What a waste.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 20, 2012)

It's my selection date, and TWO men's samples keep popping in my selection window! wth?


----------



## zorabell (Jun 20, 2012)

My selection isn't for 6 more days!!! I really want to try the cream blush so hopefully there are still some sample left next week.


----------



## serioussparkles (Jun 20, 2012)

Got mine today - super pleased! My mystery sample was the Guava Body Butter packet which smells amazing.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, I finally managed to compile a decent combination of samples! Not extremely excited, but not bumped either.. I will use all of them, and who knows, I might find something I love!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm happy to try the cream blush and the 2 primers, and I've been wanting to buy a stretch cream lately!


----------



## Regina Savini (Jun 20, 2012)

I finally figured out how to snip! This is what I got (it just shipped out yesterday, not feeling the shipping process)


----------



## Pancua (Jun 20, 2012)

Of course, after being grumpy about my shipping issues with them, my box finally showed up! My selection date happens on the first of the month and when I saw that there was a choice for a mystery item, I decided to go for it.



​  ​ So what was the mystery item? Well let's take a peek at the box!​  ​ 

​  ​ It's the Marco Anti-Frizz Leave-In Conditioner with Collagen Color Guard! I'd heard a little about this product but at $10.50 for the travel size (2 oz), it was a bit rich for my blood. I am so thrilled to have gotten it in my BA box! Coupled with the YUKO anti frizz shampoo and conditioner samples, I'll be switching my current leave in for this and report back in a week on the findings.​  ​ As for the rest of the box, I sort of chose items at random. I already have a vial of the Indie Lee oil but was running low so I chose to get that again. My mascara is getting to the point where it is time to replace it so why not check out the NYX  Le Chick Flick while I have the opportunity!​  ​ It only retails for $6 so just between the leave in conditioner and the mascara, I'm ahead by $4 on the box total, which costs $12 a month. All in all, not a bad box and really looking forward to the week of testing with these products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Regina Savini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally figured out how to snip! This is what I got (it just shipped out yesterday, not feeling the shipping process)


 oh my! these really look like a good pick! I have been wanting to try the ClickR so bad...and could definitely use a new mascara. Do you mind telling what you filled out in your profile?? Thanks!


----------



## Steffi (Jun 20, 2012)

I emailed them about the problem with the stretch mark cream, and they said I can pick out a 7th sample next month for it.  We'll see what they have.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jun 20, 2012)

I am thrilled that they are sending out Besame cosmetics!  I have been aware of the brand for about 4-5 years but I was always weary of buying over the internet without being able to see how it would work with my skin tone.  During my last trip to New Orleans, I went to a shop that I knew was selling their cosmetics and picked up some lipsticks.  I am in love!  The lipsticks are highly pigmented, provides moisture, stays in place, and doesn't require a lip liner!  Not to mention the packaging!  I love the classic beauty of the 40's and this fits my life! 

My selection window is the first part of the month, so I missed out on the start of this selection.  I really hope they don't run out before I get my chance.  It kinda sucks that the possibility exists for different products being available to different people based on when the product is introduced and when it runs out..


----------



## Regina Savini (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh my! these really look like a good pick! I have been wanting to try the ClickR so bad...and could definitely use a new mascara. Do you mind telling what you filled out in your profile?? Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## kellyrd (Jun 21, 2012)

If you skip, please make sure they refund your payment. I just noticed today when I was paying my credit card bill that my skip was not refunded from 6/2. I emailed them and got a reply that they were issuing a refund today.


----------



## dreile (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them about the problem with the stretch mark cream, and they said I can pick out a 7th sample next month for it.  We'll see what they have.


 Good luck!!  I emailed them also and have not heard back yet. I'll let you know what they tell me as soon as I hear something.


----------



## dreile (Jun 21, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I  am attaching the response I received back.  It is as follows:
> 
> ...


You are not crazy!  That is an oddly written response by Beauty Army.  It is frustrating when a company won't acknowledge something that seems to be an obvious.  Kinda dishonest.  It makes me wonder what other problems they would be dishonest about, such as a billing or shipping problem.  But, it is nice that they will let you have another item.

My sample was not full either.  You would think that the manufacturer would want to have the bottle as full as possible so that the product doesn't oxidize as much.  Maybe it is a one ounce bottle which is only filled to .7 ounce as is listed on the label.


----------



## dreile (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You are not crazy!  That is an oddly written response by Beauty Army.  It is frustrating when a company won't acknowledge something that seems to be an obvious.  Kinda dishonest.  It makes me wonder what other problems they would be dishonest about, such as a billing or shipping problem.  But, it is nice that they will let you have another item.
> ...


 I could live with it if it was a one ounce bottle filled with .7 ounce.  

I think my bottle was a one ounce bottle filled with .1 ounce (or I will give them the benefit of the doubt and it was filled with .2 ounce)

That is unacceptable to me!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, It took two emails over a week and a half before I got my refund.  I guess she had to do it manually or something.


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Regina Savini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It took some work lol. I played with it so much I don't remember everything (I dont know if you can see it anywhere before you retake it), but I know I had hollywood glamor which pulled up the besame rouge, I had the age at 30-36, I had the categories only as acne, makeup, eye and anti aging. I just kept changing every selection and eventually the stuff I wanted came up together. The first day of my selection not much was changing when I did the profile, but the next day the eye coolers, mascara and besame came up so I jumped on it. HTH


 Thanks for replying! 



 After trying for almost 3 days, I finally got the mascara in my selection. I got the mascara, besame, eye candy among other things...and these were the items I was most interested in, so I just went ahead with them...


----------



## Country Chic (Jun 22, 2012)

I changed my profile several times for 3 days... not including perfume samples, I did get just over 20 different items to come up (most were small samples - like .1)

Kept track just to see what options were out there, if you are interested they were:  Egyptian Magic .1, Corrective Control clear med .1, Young Blood mineral primer .1, Apothederm stretch mark cream .7 (just an fyi - I rec'd this in Birchbox &amp; the bottle is too large for the sample - only 1/3 to 1/2 full), Cellceuticals photodefense spf 55 .33, Kellett moist gel .1, Fiafini hyd moist .17, Besame rouge .1, Cocktail perf, Psssst dry shampoo 1.76, Eye Candy Coolers, Bella shampoo .33 x 2, Juicy Jewel perf, Blush, Weleda refining toner .34, Cellceuticals ceractive .33, Control Corrective anti wrinkle .1, Control Corrective medicated wash .14, Indie Lee conditioner 2, Cover fx primer .24, NYX La Amour mascara, Indie Lee body scrub 1.6, Yuko anti frizz shampoo + cond .33 ea, Indie Lee lav oil .25, ClickR, NYX Le Chick Flick mascara

The selection got better as the days went on (just an fyi -  they noted that NEW SAMPLES ARE RELEASED EVERYDAY AT 9 AM PST). 

I selected the following:

Cellceuticals Photodefense spf 55

Indie Lee the Conditioner

Psssst! Dry Shampoo

ClickR Acne Spot Serum

Eye Candy Coolers

NYX Le Chick Flick Mascara

Looking at what was available on day 1, I thought I was going to "skip" this month.  Glad that I held out!


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 22, 2012)

i was really happy with what i got this month. The ones that didnt like all the perfume samples take it off your profile that is what i did. i took off everythign i didnt want and then went from there to narrow things down.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 22, 2012)

I just joined this one. There is CellCeuticals!!! That's my current line of basic skin care. $120 for a cleanser, day lotion and night cream. Glad to see a sample program add CellCeuticals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In fact, Beauty Army made my entire day happier. ( My dog died this week, and I'm really really sad. He was 15).

Laura


----------



## yoru (Jun 23, 2012)

My mum loves CellCeuticals, I can see her skin gradually becoming better and softer.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 23, 2012)

How do you cancel? I don't see anywhere to cancel and I've decided I'm done with this sub til they actually get some decent samples.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 23, 2012)

I also want to know how to cancel.. I will be skipping this month, for the third time and I think it's time to be done until they pick back up.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 23, 2012)

I just emailed them and they email you back pretty quickly


----------



## zorabell (Jun 23, 2012)

I am sticking with them until September then I plan on canceling, I swear I am mainly doing it because I like the box everything comes in. Plus I don't want to try to change the shipping while I am moving and have my box go who knows where.


----------



## Missyrocks (Jun 24, 2012)

So sorry to hear.  It's hard to lose your beloved friend.  Hope you eventually find another one to rescue and save a life.  CellCeuticals is a really high end company.


----------



## zorabell (Jun 24, 2012)

Does anyone want my coupon code for 15% off a full size order from the Beauty Army shop? PM if interested.


----------



## perfeklyflawed (Jun 25, 2012)

I wish it were the simple.  While only selecting makeup - still had 4 perfume samples offered to me, when only selecting eye care, same thing.  That's my biggest issue, there is no rhyme or reason to how selections made = samples offered.

So, like many others - I have skipped repeatedly and then ultimately cancelled.



> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was really happy with what i got this month. The ones that didnt like all the perfume samples take it off your profile that is what i did. i took off everythign i didnt want and then went from there to narrow things down.


----------



## Roni917 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have tried every combination and keep coming up with crap. I will try tomorrow after 9 pst and of its still crappy I guess I will skip...hope it's it tool ate. I will bring my $12 to ulta with ,y coupon !


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 25, 2012)

Email Nancy-Lee to see if the techs can see if there is a glitch.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 26, 2012)

My account got reset so I lost my first of the month selection window! But at least now they will take my money lol. And they also sent me two boxes, my first picks and my second picks from after they reset it. I'm not sure if I'm going to have to pay for both, which is fair, but it was a lot of hassle for samples! What bothers me now is that if I keep subbing to BA, the box won't come until the next month, my June box(es) aren't going to be here until after the 4th of July. I paid in June, I'd like my box in June, you know? Its nice that they'll be here while my anticipation is building for BB and MG though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 26, 2012)

Just thought I would share that I ended up not skipping this month or canceling yet.. I had the Cover FX Clear Prep Fx primer show up and I looove that stuff, it helps keep my t zone from getting shiny and a 1oz tube is $39. I actually only use it on my t zone and then another primer (helloooo samples/beauty fix/etc) everywhere else because I want it to last longer and I am getting low lol.. I love that this sample size is .24 where as the last Cover Fx primer was only .16 in a .24 size tube. That alone made the box worth getting. I also chose the Youngblood primer, Indie Lee oil, Atzen eye and lip emulsion, Delizioso facial cream and the Eye candy (I don't usually like these but my 12 year old will think it's fun). The atzen and delizioso brands/products seem interesting, I love trying new things!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 26, 2012)

Super excited for all of these! I am especially excited for the primer and rogue!


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am super excited for the rouge too! I am even strangely excited for the Eye candy...LOL! I thought it was not all that bad this month. I got the mascara, rouge, eye candy cooler and pssst dry shampoo among others.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am super excited for the rouge too! I am even strangely excited for the Eye candy...LOL! I thought it was not all that bad this month. I got the mascara, rouge, eye candy cooler and pssst dry shampoo among others.
> 
> ...


----------



## zorabell (Jun 26, 2012)

I am happy with my choices, I only chose the first two packets because I can use them for traveling everything else is stuff I really wanted.


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish i got the mascara! I am in desperate need of another mascara (I am like scraping the bits of lights, camera, lashes), and the dry shampoo seems interesting! I picked the eye cream because its worth $20 and I'm sure my mom will love it!


 I did not get the mascara until the very last day. I kept hoping I would get it in my selection, but luckily on the very last day it popped up all of a sudden! I don't really need another mascara, but was just curious about it....I hope you get it next time, I think the samples tend to repeat themselves.


----------



## xiehan (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's still showing up in people's selections, but I got the Yuko anti-frizz shampoo and conditioner in my kit from a few weeks ago, and I think it's absolutely worthless. My shampoo and conditioner from The Body Shop do a better job of de-frizzing my hair, and they're not even explicitly anti-frizz, so color me not impressed.

Just giving you all a heads-up... wish I had gotten something else instead.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't even remember if I canceled or just skipped


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 27, 2012)

I talked to the owner of Beauty Army at IMATS and she SAID they have more "colored cosmetics" coming! I have been hearing that for at least a month, if not more so I don't know how soon this is but I did give her a business card and she said she would email me about possibly getting some of our shadows in there.

I have talked to them before about it and never heard back either. I have a problem with them never answering my emails. They hate me. lol


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 27, 2012)

You can contact both directly - their first name @BeautyArmy.com


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 27, 2012)

I picked on the 17th but these two were not amongst the choices nor any mascara though they clearly had it.  They were all repeat choices from the previous month, with the exception of the rouge and that pretty flowery perfume vial.  I am still pleased with my selection, since I selected products that I could use, even if they were not new offerings.    

But... What are these two items?


----------



## zorabell (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked on the 17th but these two were not amongst the choices nor any mascara though they clearly had it.  They were all repeat choices from the previous month, with the exception of the rouge and that pretty flowery perfume vial.  I am still pleased with my selection, since I selected products that I could use, even if they were not new offerings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Regina Savini (Jun 27, 2012)

I got my box today (3 days ahead of schedule!) and I LOVE it. The youngblood primer is a lot bigger than I expected so I'm excited you try it, its .17. Also I tried the besame rouge today and WOW, its really concentrated and sheers out to a nice stain/flush. I am very fair and it looks bright red in the pot, but its perfect when blended. The size is listed at .1, and the full size is .26 so is close to half the full size. It looks small but I can tell it will last a while. 2 pats was all I needed. The only problem I had was the ClickR serum, it was in the box but when I opened it, there was crusty stuff on the tube and the brush, it looked used. Should I contact them, or maybe some leaked out during transport? I dont think they would send a used product. I was really excited to try that one.

I feel like for $12 I got a great deal....but we will see what next month holds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Regina Savini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today (3 days ahead of schedule!) and I LOVE it. The youngblood primer is a lot bigger than I expected so I'm excited you try it, its .17. Also I tried the besame rouge today and WOW, its really concentrated and sheers out to a nice stain/flush. I am very fair and it looks bright red in the pot, but its perfect when blended. The size is listed at .1, and the full size is .26 so is close to half the full size. It looks small but I can tell it will last a while. 2 pats was all I needed. The only problem I had was the ClickR serum, it was in the box but when I opened it, there was crusty stuff on the tube and the brush, it looked used. Should I contact them, or maybe some leaked out during transport? I dont think they would send a used product. I was really excited to try that one.
> 
> I feel like for $12 I got a great deal....but we will see what next month holds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I also got the ClickR this month and mine had crusty stuff on the tube as well. Yet the outside box seemed untampered. I don't think my brush was used though. I had to twist it many times to get it started.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 28, 2012)

Maybe the heat made some of it come out? I got mine a few months ago and it was fine.


----------



## iashleycouture (Jun 28, 2012)

Just ordered my first box...even though I told myself I'm not going to order anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay! My box just shipped! They sure do use a weird tracking thing... I've never seen that before.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe the heat made some of it come out? I got mine a few months ago and it was fine.


 I do think that is probably what it is. It is getting quite hot out and they certainly aren't in any hurry to get here 



. Mine took 20 days from the day I picked till the day it arrived. I'm sure it spend a great deal of time in hot trucks.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 30, 2012)

I have no idea what I selected, or when they are shipping it. Ditto the unknown shipping for about 10 other boxes. 

I changed my debit card number yesterday, so it's time to clean house with the subscription boxes. The thrill is gone already... I think the GB scandal kind of put me off the idea of every little Steffie and Angie who seem to be running most of the CS at most of the  sub sites.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 30, 2012)

I selected on the 17th and got my box got here today!!!!  A full week earlier then last month, getting better BA.  I'm excited and pleased with exception to:






Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream - *.7 oz *

The container had a lot of air.  Side-by-side with the CellCeutical, held up to light, the two literally contained the same amount of product, which is .33 oz, *pft*.  Not a big deal, but an irritant.  Am not fund of miss-representations, especially if one is knowldegable on the skin-care industry mark-up.  It's literally pennies to fill it.  Someone went through the trouble of sourcing these great little tubes with a convenient cap, then someone decided that the tubes should be half filled?  Very pants-around-the-ankle.  Reading these posts, folk's expectations were let-down by this and are predictably put-off. 



 CellCeuticals PhotoDefense SPF 55+ -*. 33 oz*​ 
Did *anyone* receive a topped-off tube of the Apothederm?  Am kinda curious.


----------



## goodgollymolly6 (Jun 30, 2012)

My apothederm was barely full as well. So bummed because that sample was the only reason I decided to get my box this month. Im also bummed about how small the rouge sample is. While I want to love Beauty Army I am getting so frustrated. I had a spilled sample all the way back in APRIL and Nancy told me to pick a seventh sample for May. I did and the box showed up with no seventh sample. This month? My seventh sample is in there, but my youngblood primer is no where to be found, which was one of my original six sample picks. No response yet from Nancy. I have been able to ignore the fact that my box is no where NEAR a twelve dollar value month after month but I think Im at the end of my rope. If next month isnt fabulous and if I dont receive a replacement sample I will have to say bye bye to beauty army


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goodgollymolly6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My apothederm was barely full as well. So bummed because that sample was the only reason I decided to get my box this month. Im also bummed about how small the rouge sample is. While I want to love Beauty Army I am getting so frustrated. I had a spilled sample all the way back in APRIL and Nancy told me to pick a seventh sample for May. I did and the box showed up with no seventh sample. This month? My seventh sample is in there, but my youngblood primer is no where to be found, which was one of my original six sample picks. No response yet from Nancy. I have been able to ignore the fact that my box is no where NEAR a twelve dollar value month after month but I think Im at the end of my rope. If next month isnt fabulous and if I dont receive a replacement sample I will have to say bye bye to beauty army


 I'm very much with you.  I joined BA back in early spring because the sample sizes were reviewed to be more generous  then others... a nice full-size tube of conditioner, jar of facial care and fun stuff.  I've yet to see just one full size offered as a choice, but rather an increasing number of the sample foil pockets and perfume vials that honestly, are completely not a good value for the $2 per sample fee.  if you are able to make it into a major department store once a month, you can get theses little samples by just asking for them.

Am very likely going to cancel and use that $$ for a second sub of BB.  They've been more consistent with customer expectations.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm actually pretty stoked with my selections this month, in part because this time I received options that weren't primers and those single-serve Kellett packets! I finally got one of the Besame lip-and-cheek colors (I've been jealous as all get-out of you ladies who have been handed stuff like the LaRocca glosses for the past six months while I've been missing out on the color!) and those Eye Candy things look really cool. It looks to me as if I not only have to tweak my profile, but be patient--changing the profile did nothing on the first day, but on the next I received a better variety of options.


----------



## goodgollymolly6 (Jul 2, 2012)

Well I got a reply from Nancy about my missing sample 3 months in a row. She basically sounds as if she doesnt believe me, wont send out a replacement, and will MAYBE put it in my box next month if she has any left?????? SERIOUSLY? Guess what I dont think there will be a next month so keep your freaking tiny bottle of primer.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 2, 2012)

What I suggest to people is to open their boxes on camera - when possible - so even if you don't upload it to Youtube but something is wrong with one or more products you have video proof of it in an unboxing video.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jul 3, 2012)

My apothederm sample was only 1/3 full   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was bumped too, but the last 3 days I've been moving all my stuff to my new apartment and I am so exhausted that I don't even want to send them an email.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 10, 2012)

My youngblood primer doesnt come out of the tube.  I wrote it on FB and Nancy said to email her. I have twice and never received a response.  I have reposted to her on FB too.  I heard others had a problem with the primer after I posted.  Did anyone hear back?


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My youngblood primer doesnt come out of the tube.  I wrote it on FB and Nancy said to email her. I have twice and never received a response.  I have reposted to her on FB too.  I heard others had a problem with the primer after I posted.  Did anyone hear back?


 Im supposed to get that today or tomorow, so I will l let you know!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My youngblood primer doesnt come out of the tube.  I wrote it on FB and Nancy said to email her. I have twice and never received a response.  I have reposted to her on FB too.  I heard others had a problem with the primer after I posted.  Did anyone hear back?


 I had the same problem with the youngblood primer I got from Sindulge a while back.


----------

